
Ask HN: What Is the Alternative to Google Ads? - speeder
I own a company that sell parts for the construction of industrial machinery.<p>Most of our current sales comes from people that found our Google Ads.<p>Problem is... Google keeps removing more and more features we use, and adding features that are detrimental to us.<p>It is clear we need, urgently, an alternative. But I am not finding any.<p>So those that figured out other ways to advertise than using Google, what you do?
======
tboyd47
1) Think about who your customer base is.

2) Figure out where those people would be found.

3) Purchase ads there.

------
PaulHoule
Get email addresses, phone numbers, etc. and keep in touch with customers.

